# does any one have a wiring diagram for 94 sentra e



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

can someone hepl me please i need to get the color wire for the positive side of the o2 sensor please


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

gtr_b13 said:


> can someone hepl me please i need to get the color wire for the positive side of the o2 sensor please


Shoot toolapcfan a private message he's got that kind of info.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Dude I'm trying to figure out your question and I've been staring at it for a few minutes but I still have no idea what are you trying to say... I'm sorry. Do you think you can rephrase your question ? The oxygen sensor in your sentra is heated there's three wires leading to it. Did you need to know what color they are ?? Which wire carries the signal from the sensor ?? Talk to me !


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

Twiz said:


> Dude I'm trying to figure out your question and I've been staring at it for a few minutes but I still have no idea what are you trying to say... I'm sorry. Do you think you can rephrase your question ? The oxygen sensor in your sentra is heated there's three wires leading to it. Did you need to know what color they are ?? Which wire carries the signal from the sensor ?? Talk to me !


 i need to know what color is the positive out put (in sanario) the one that carrys a siginal to the ecu. im drying to hook up an air/fuel ratio gauge, let me know if you can help. -lata


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The sensor has 1 black wire (signal) and 2 white wires (the heater).


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

Twiz said:


> The sensor has 1 black wire (signal) and 2 white wires (the heater).


the o2 sensor on my motor has one wire on it that im guessing is black, so the wire is black all the way to the ecu.


----------

